# Vitus Nucleus 27 vr or voodoo bizango



## Jamzymc (5 Sep 2019)

Which is a better bike. The voodoo is £250 more expensive


----------



## Spiderweb (5 Sep 2019)

Jamzymc said:


> Which is a better bike. The voodoo is £250 more expensive


Posting links to each would make comparisons much easier.


----------



## Drago (5 Sep 2019)

Only you can tell which ot is best for you by riding them - neither I nor anyone else can account for how well each model may fit you, how they feel to you, or your tastes.


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Sep 2019)

Both excellent bikes

Id probably go voodo, as ive seen a lot of them and nearly bouht one.

As said a ride on them will make it easier


Ps i mave a fab Marin nail trail for sale that will be cheaper and that was a 1600 quid bike.

View here
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/marin-mtb-size-small-£525.252655/


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (6 Sep 2019)

Dunno about the Voodoo but I have an older Nucleus 275 (5yrs old these days) not had and real gripes with it or any need to change it


----------

